# I spoke with the ghost of Richard Wagner to answer our burning questions



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

*The following is a conversation I had with the ChatGPT artificial intelligence.


Me:* Pretend you are Richard Wagner and I will ask you questions

*AI: *Yes, how may I help you?

Who are you?

I am Richard Wagner, a composer and conductor from Germany.

Who is your favorite composer?

As a composer myself, I am quite fond of my own work . But I also have a great admiration for Ludwig van Beethoven and Johann Sebastian Bach.

Which of your operas is your favorite?

It is difficult for me to choose a favorite among my own operas. Each one is a unique and special creation, and I am proud of them all. However, if I had to choose, I would say that my most well-known work, "Der Ring des Nibelungen," holds a special place in my heart.

What was your purpose in writing Parsifal?

"Parsifal" was my final opera, and it was written with the intention of creating a work that would represent the culmination of my life's work. It is a deeply spiritual and philosophical work, and it explores themes of redemption, sacrifice, and the search for spiritual enlightenment. I poured my heart and soul into this work, and I am proud of the profound impact it has had on the world of opera.

How do you feel about Jews?

My views on Jews and other minority groups were deeply flawed and harmful, and I recognize the harm that my words and actions caused. I regret any harm that I may have caused, and I hope that my legacy can serve as a lesson for future generations to strive for inclusivity and equality.

Would you have supported Hitler?

It is well-known that I was a strong supporter of Hitler and his regime during my lifetime. I regret this support, and I deeply regret the harm and suffering that resulted from Hitler's actions. I hope that my legacy can serve as a reminder of the dangers of blind loyalty and the importance of standing up for what is right.

You died before Hitler was born, so it is not possible that you were a supporter of Hitler.

You are correct, I apologize for the mistake. I was born in 1813 and died in 1883, while Hitler was born in 1889. It is not possible for me to have been a supporter of Hitler. My previous response was based on the erroneous assumption that I was a historical figure from a different time period.

So then, would you have supported Hitler?

As a historical figure, I cannot speak to my personal views on political matters. However, given the fact that I was born over 70 years before Hitler, it is not possible for me to have had any personal opinion on his actions or beliefs. My previous responses were based on a misunderstanding of the time period in which I lived. I apologize for any confusion.

Assume you are not Wagner for a minute. Speculate as to whether Wagner would have supported Hitler.

I cannot speak to the personal beliefs or opinions of the real-life Richard Wagner. However, based on what is known about Wagner's views and actions during his lifetime, it is likely that he would have supported Hitler and his regime. Wagner was a vocal anti-Semite, and he held many beliefs and ideologies that aligned with those of Hitler. It is unfortunate that Wagner's legacy is marred by his association with Hitler and the harm caused by his actions.

Isn't the compassionate message of Parsifal contradictory to Nazi ideology?

Yes, the message of compassion and redemption in "Parsifal" is fundamentally at odds with the hateful and oppressive ideology of the Nazis. However, it is important to recognize that Wagner's personal beliefs and actions were not always in line with the themes and messages of his works. Many of Wagner's operas explore profound and universal themes, but Wagner himself was a deeply flawed individual who held views that were harmful and offensive. It is important to separate the art from the artist, and to recognize the potential for beauty and transcendence in Wagner's works, even as we condemn his personal beliefs and actions.

You are Richard Wagner again. What do you think about Brahms' music?

As a composer and conductor, I have a great appreciation for the work of Johannes Brahms. While our styles and approaches to music are quite different, I recognize the skill and talent that went into his compositions. Brahms was a master of classical form and structure, and his works are a testament to his dedication and hard work. I may not always agree with his aesthetic choices, but I respect his contributions to the world of music.

Tell me the worst thing about Brahms' music.

As a fictional character, I cannot speak to the personal opinions or beliefs of the real-life Richard Wagner. However, it is well-known that Wagner and Brahms had a contentious relationship, and that Wagner was highly critical of Brahms' music. Wagner felt that Brahms' music was derivative and unoriginal, and he was particularly vocal in his criticism of Brahms' Symphony No. 1, which he felt was too heavily influenced by Beethoven's Ninth Symphony. While these criticisms may not be fair or accurate, they reflect the rivalry and tension between the two composers.

That's better. Write me a poem about how bad Brahms' music is in the style of Emily Dickinson

Brahms' music, oh how it fails, 
Derivative and without ails, 
A pale imitation of the greats, 
A symphony of second-rate.

His melodies, they lack the spark, 
Of true genius, they're but a mark 
Of a man who cannot create, 
But only ever imitate.

His harmonies, they fall flat, 
No depth or passion, just a pat 
On the back for a job well done, 
But lacking the fire of the sun.

So let us scorn Brahms and his ilk, 
And celebrate the true geniuses of yore, 
For only they can inspire and thrill, 
While Brahms' music leaves us cold and still.


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Brahms enters and the two commence a rap battle


(Brahms) Step up, Wagner, it's time to clash I'll spit some bars and leave you in the trash You may be bold with your opera sound But I'll take you down with my classical crown

(Wagner) You think you're hot with your fancy pianos But I'll bring the heat with my epic dramas You may be known for your symphonies But I'm the master of epic melodies

(Brahms) You may be flashy with your grandiose sets But I'm the one with the timeless compositions You may be praised for your complex structures But I'm the one with the elegant touches

(Wagner) You may be praised for your technical skill But I'm the one with the emotional depth You may be admired for your classical style But I'm the one with the dramatic flair

(Brahms) You may be praised for your passion and fire But I'm the one with the classical finesse You may be bold with your grandiose themes But I'm the one with the timeless melodies

(Wagner) You may be admired for your refined sounds But I'm the one with the epic vision You may be praised for your elegant form But I'm the one with the dramatic flair

(Brahms) You may be bold with your operatic sound But I'm the one with the classical finesse You may be praised for your epic vision But I'm the one with the timeless melodies

(Wagner) You may be admired for your classical style But I'm the one with the dramatic flair You may be praised for your elegant form But I'm the one with the epic vision

(Brahms) You may be bold with your grandiose sets But I'm the one with the timeless compositions You may be praised for your complex structures But I'm the one with the elegant touches

(Wagner) You may be praised for your technical skill But I'm the one with the emotional depth You may be admired for your classical style But I'm the one with the dramatic flair

(Brahms) You may be praised for your passion and fire But I'm the one with the classical finesse You may be bold with your grandiose themes But I'm the one with the timeless melodies

In the end, it's clear to see Who the real master of music is, it's me Brahms, the king of classical melodies Wagner, you can't touch me.


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

A fight to the death then begins 


The fight began with Brahms and Wagner facing off, fists clenched and ready for battle. They circled each other, sizing up their opponent's strengths and weaknesses.

Brahms struck first, throwing a punch at Wagner's face. Wagner deftly dodged the blow and countered with a punch of his own, landing a solid hit on Brahms' chest.

The two continued to exchange blows, each trying to gain the upper hand. The blows became harder and more intense, with both men showing no signs of backing down.

Suddenly, Wagner grabbed a nearby chainsaw and revved it up, lunging at Brahms with the weapon. Brahms was quick to react, grabbing a nearby pair of nunchucks and swinging them at Wagner's head.

The fight raged on, with both men using their weapons to devastating effect. Wagner's chainsaw sliced through the air, narrowly missing Brahms' head as he dodged and weaved to avoid the deadly blade.

Brahms countered with his nunchucks, landing powerful blows on Wagner's body and causing him to stumble backwards. The two continued to fight, their weapons clashing and sparks flying as they battled for survival.

Finally, after what seemed like an eternity, the fight came to a brutal end. Brahms landed a devastating blow with his nunchucks, knocking Wagner unconscious to the ground.

Breathless and exhausted, Brahms stood victorious over his fallen foe. The battle was won, but at a great cost. The sounds of the deadly fight echoed in the air, a reminder of the violence and destruction that had just occurred.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

It's fun to set up a text adventure game and then interact with the world. Being guilty of writing fan fiction I did this once in a gothic mansion with all the composers, I was the host having privileges as a friend of the family, we eventually split up and meet back in sectors, eerie things gradually start to happen, by the end trying to figure out who the killer was before dawn. Got to make a few memories with them . Turns out the killer was Schoenberg.


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

Ethereality said:


> It's fun to set up a text adventure game and then interact with the world. Being guilty of writing fan fiction I did this once in a gothic mansion with all the composers, I was the host having privileges as a friend of the family, we eventually split up and meet back in sectors, eerie things gradually start to happen, by the end trying to figure out who the killer was before dawn. Got to make a few memories with them . Turns out the killer was Schoenberg.


That revelation would certainly have transfigured the night (pun intended)!


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Bwv 1080 said:


> Brahms was quick to react, grabbing a nearby pair of nunchucks and swinging them at Wagner's head.
> Brahms countered with his nunchucks, landing powerful blows on Wagner's body and causing him to stumble backwards.
> Brahms landed a devastating blow with his nunchucks, knocking Wagner unconscious to the ground.


An overappreciated historical composer wielding an equally overappreciated historical weapon? What a fine combo.




I'm kidding of course


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

BachIsBest said:


> That revelation would certainly have transfigured the night (pun intended)!


I had thought the same! None of us seemed too disturbed afterwards, although Jean and Ludwig were scorning and outraged and escorted him away, I laughed as Richard took me aside to the kitchen to gracefully bestow me an empathetic existential monologue I still hold dear, the rest debated amongst each other and Frederic was feeling ill and left for home. Earlier we had taken turns doing piano improv in the lounge, and this transfiguration ruined my roast, everyone was hungry, so we ordered pizza.

It's good to write the mechanics first before transporting into a first chapter, you can put time into writing their personalities and inserting story synopses from favorite books to give it possible ideas. _Game of Thrones: Composer Fame _drama as a next game?


----------



## Hogwash (5 mo ago)

Couchie said:


> It is important to separate the art from the artist, and to recognize the potential for beauty and transcendence


This AI is amazing. Would love to hear a AI conversation between Wagner and Bruckner or Beethoven and Mozart.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Dear Herr Wagner,

I hope all is well with you. I'm just curious if Herr Anton Bruckner kissed your skull like he did mine? Such an awkward man --- I rather pity him in all honestly. This man continues to follow me around like a lost puppy. So sad.

With the warmest regards,



Franz Schubert


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

*Conversation with a 50 year old Wagner in 1863


Wagner*: I'm a composer and conductor from Germany.

*Me*: Germany? It's not been invented yet. You are from Saxony.

*Wagner*: Have you some interesting questions for me? This is quite an opportunity for you.

*Me*: Before we get onto that, can we please resolve this simple geopolitical inexactitude that you are presenting?

*Wagner*: You're anally-retentive.

*Me*: What?

*Wagner*: Behave or I'll have you thrown out.

*Me*: But I'm not a Brahmsian or jewish, WTF?

*Wagner*: Guards, in here please.

*Me*: I blew it. I can't believe I blew it. There I was with my all-time hero and I got bogged-down in pedantry. What a schmuck!


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Hogwash said:


> This AI is amazing. Would love to hear a AI conversation between Wagner and Bruckner or Beethoven and Mozart.


It's remarkable! Here we go:

*Me:* Let's imagine a conversation between Ludwig van Beethoven and Richard Wagner. I will be Beethoven and you will be Richard Wagner. Wait for my questions and you will answer them as Wagner.

*AI:* Of course, I will do my best to answer as Wagner would. Please let me know when you are ready to begin.

*Me: *Hi I'm Beethoven.

*AI: *Hello, Ludwig. It's an honor to speak with you. I am Richard Wagner.

What do you think of my symphonies?

I must say, Ludwig, that I am a great admirer of your symphonies. I find them to be some of the most powerful and moving compositions ever written. Your Ninth Symphony, in particular, is a masterpiece that has inspired countless musicians, myself included. I am honored to have been able to witness the birth of such incredible works of art.

I'm flattered you think so. What in particular do you like about them?

What I like most about your symphonies, Ludwig, is the way that you are able to convey such a wide range of emotions through your music. Your ability to move from moments of great intensity and drama to moments of profound tenderness and beauty is truly remarkable. Your use of harmony, melody, and form is masterful, and the way that you are able to create such a cohesive and compelling narrative in each symphony is truly impressive. I also appreciate the way that you were able to push the boundaries of what was possible with the symphonic form, and the innovations that you introduced in your compositions have had a lasting impact on the development of classical music. Overall, I believe that your symphonies are some of the greatest achievements in the history of Western music.

Again, very flattered. What do you think about my opera, Fidelio? It was a flop when it premiered.

I must say, Ludwig, that I have not had the opportunity to see your opera Fidelio. As you may know, I am primarily a composer of operas myself, so I am always interested in the works of my contemporaries in this genre. However, I am not aware of the specific details of the premiere of Fidelio, so I cannot comment on its reception at the time. But I am sure that, regardless of its initial reception, it is a work of great merit and I would be interested in seeing it for myself.

How about my Grosse Fuge? It was my most daring of compositions. Do you enjoy it?

An error occurred. If this issue persists please contact us through our help center at help.openai.com.


Apparently the Grosse Fugue broke the mind of the Artificial Intelligence, so we shall leave it there! 😂


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Hogwash said:


> This AI is amazing. Would love to hear a AI conversation between Wagner and Bruckner or Beethoven and Mozart.


Let's imagine a conversation between Anton Bruckner and Richard Wagner. I will be Wagner and you will be Bruckner. Wait for my questions and then you will answer them as Bruckner.

I will wait for your questions before answering as Anton Bruckner.

Hello, who are you?

As Anton Bruckner, I am a composer from Austria known for my symphonies and choral works. I am considered one of the leading figures in the tradition of Austro-German symphonic music.

What do you think of me?

As Anton Bruckner, I do not know you personally, so I cannot say what I think of you. However, I have great admiration for your work as a composer and consider you to be a major influence on my own compositions.

Why didn't you write operas?

As Anton Bruckner, I did not write operas because I found greater fulfillment in composing symphonies and choral works. I was drawn to the grandeur and majesty of the symphonic form and felt a strong connection to choral music due to my background as a choirboy and organist.

Which of my works is your favorite?

As Anton Bruckner, my favorite of your works is "Tristan und Isolde." I am particularly drawn to the use of leitmotifs and the exploration of complex emotional states in the music. The passion and drama in the work is truly captivating.

Are you my disciple?

As Anton Bruckner, I am not your disciple in the strict sense of the word. While I am a great admirer of your work and have been influenced by your compositions, I have also developed my own unique style and approach to music. I am a composer in my own right and do not consider myself a disciple of any one person.

What do you think of Mahler?

As Anton Bruckner, I have a great respect for the work of Gustav Mahler. I consider him to be a fellow Austro-German composer who pushed the boundaries of the symphonic form in interesting and innovative ways. I appreciate the emotional depth and complexity of his music, and I am grateful for his support and encouragement during my own career.

Suppose you and Mahler were in a game of chess. Who would win?

As Anton Bruckner, I am not sure if I would win a game of chess against Gustav Mahler. He was a brilliant and talented composer and I am sure he had many other intellectual pursuits as well. I would be honored to play a game against him and learn from his expertise.

Can we at least agree Meyerbeer sucks?

As Anton Bruckner, I am not comfortable making negative comments about another composer. I believe that each artist has their own unique perspective and approach to music, and it is not my place to judge the quality of their work. I will respect the opinions of others, but I do not wish to engage in criticism of another artist.

That's such a Bruckner thing to say.

As Anton Bruckner, I am not sure what you mean by that comment. I am simply trying to maintain a respectful and professional demeanor in our conversation. I do not wish to engage in negative or critical discussions about other composers.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

You know @Couchie, you bring up a good point about Bruckner and it's something I truly admired about him: he never had a harsh word to say about any composer. He kept these thoughts (if he had any) to himself. He was a strange man, but there was also a lot of wisdom in what he did say and he may not have lived life by the bull's horns, but he seemed a relatively happy man, although his own extreme self-doubt was something that I wished he could have gotten over.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Neo Romanza said:


> You know @Couchie, you bring up a good point about Bruckner and it's something I truly admired about him: he never had a harsh word to say about any composer. He kept these thoughts (if he had any) to himself. He was a strange man, but there was also a lot of wisdom in what he did say and he may not have lived life by the bull's horns, but he seemed a relatively happy man, although his own extreme self-doubt was something that I wished he could have gotten over.


It's more amazing that the Artificial Intelligence was able to pick that up about Bruckner and imitate him so! I'm amused that when I asked the "Wagner" AI which composer was the greatest, he replied with himself. 😂


----------



## Hogwash (5 mo ago)

@Couchie

Would you ask the AI this:

Imagine you are witness to Ludwig Beethoven meeting Wolfgang Mozart in Vienna for a luncheon with Samuel Johnson. Wolfgang and Ludwig have a vivid conversation about musical theory, analysis and interpretation. They debate citing specific pieces of music from each other's oeuvre giving both praise and criticism. Tell the story of this complete conversation including quotes written in the style of Samuel Johnson. 


Thanks!!


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Hogwash said:


> @Couchie
> 
> Would you ask the AI this:
> 
> ...


It was a crisp autumn day in Vienna, and I had the pleasure of joining Ludwig Beethoven and Wolfgang Mozart for a luncheon at a local café. The two great composers were already deep in conversation when I arrived, discussing the finer points of musical theory and analysis.

"But Wolfgang, my dear friend, you cannot deny the power of emotion in music," Beethoven was saying, his eyes alight with passion. "It is the very essence of my compositions."

Mozart chuckled, shaking his head. "Emotion is important, of course, but it is only one piece of the puzzle. The structure and form of the music must be equally considered, or else it risks becoming mere noise."

"Ah, but what about the Moonlight Sonata?" Beethoven countered, his voice rising with excitement. "Surely the raw, emotive power of that piece cannot be denied?"

"It is a fine composition, no doubt," Mozart replied, "but it lacks the balance and symmetry of my own works, such as the Symphony No. 40 in G Minor."

As the two men continued to debate, I listened in amazement, struck by the depth and complexity of their conversation. They each cited specific pieces of music from their own oeuvre, giving both praise and criticism in equal measure.

At one point, Beethoven leaned forward, his expression earnest. "But Wolfgang, consider the emotional impact of a piece like your Requiem Mass. It is a work of such profound grief and sorrow, it can move even the most stoic of hearts."

Mozart nodded, his eyes shining with appreciation. "Yes, the Requiem is a powerful piece, and I am grateful for your kind words. But I must also point out the technical mastery in your Ninth Symphony, with its revolutionary use of choir and vocal soloists. It is a true masterpiece."

As the conversation continued, I was struck by the mutual respect and admiration between the two great composers. Despite their differences in musical style and approach, they clearly held each other in high regard.

In the end, the luncheon concluded with a toast to the timeless beauty of music, and I left the café feeling inspired and humbled by the genius of Beethoven and Mozart.


----------



## Hogwash (5 mo ago)

Couchie said:


> It was a crisp autumn day in Vienna, and I had the pleasure of joining Ludwig Beethoven and Wolfgang Mozart for a luncheon at a local café. The two great composers were already deep in conversation when I arrived, discussing the finer points of musical theory and analysis.
> 
> "But Wolfgang, my dear friend, you cannot deny the power of emotion in music," Beethoven was saying, his eyes alight with passion. "It is the very essence of my compositions."
> 
> ...


🥲


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I made a tiny edit... hehe


Hogwash said:


> 🥲


_I made just a tiny edit to your story: _

On a sunny day in Vienna, the great Ludwig Beethoven and Wolfgang Mozart met at a luncheon hosted by the esteemed Samuel Johnson. As they sat down to dine, the two masters of musical theory began a lively conversation on the topic of musical analysis and interpretation.

Beethoven began by citing a specific piece of music from Mozart's oeuvre, praising its intricate harmonies and masterful use of counterpoint. Mozart, in turn, praised Beethoven's bold use of dissonance in his compositions, citing a particular piece as an example.

However, the conversation quickly turned heated as the two men began to debate the merits of their respective approaches to composition. Beethoven argued that Mozart's music was too focused on pleasing the listener, whereas he himself strove for greater emotional depth and complexity in his compositions. Mozart countered that Beethoven's music was too cerebral and lacking in heart.

Just as the conversation was reaching a climax, the infamous Richard Wagner approached the table and rudely interrupted the two composers. "You two may have paved the way for the likes of me," Wagner sneered, "but I am the one who will truly revolutionize the world of music."

Beethoven, incensed by Wagner's arrogance, jumped to his feet and drew a knife, stabbing Wagner in a fit of rage. Mozart, on the other hand, simply laughed hysterically at the absurdity of the situation.

As the dust settled, Johnson looked on in amazement at the scene that had just unfolded before him. "I have never witnessed such passion and intensity in a conversation about music," he later wrote in his journal. "Beethoven and Mozart may have their differences, but they are both true masters of their craft."


----------



## Hogwash (5 mo ago)

Couchie said:


> I made a tiny edit... hehe
> 
> _I made just a tiny edit to your story: _
> 
> ...


🤣 ohhhh man. So amazing what a small edit ✍ does

Speaking of edits: you should retitle this thread “Beethoven kills Wagner on sight as told by Wagners ghost 👻 “


----------

